# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush është heroi më i madh i Kombit?

## Illyrian_King

Desha të pyes anëtarët e forumit se cili mendoni se është heroi më i madh i Kombit, gjithashtu cilin e keni më tepër simpati që ju ka lënë përshtypje si me biografinë e tij ashtu edhe me luftën çlirimtare të tij?!

----------


## iliria e para

Ti cuni i apske harruar hero te vertette dhe paske futur ne liste nejrez qe as 20% te shqiptareva as qe kan degjuar per ta. Nga shqiperia nuk paske!!!!
Po Ise Boletinin, Bajram Currin, Dede Gjon Lulin, Vellezerit topulli... etj etj...ku jane?
Per mua 1 eshte ma  imadhi, ai i pari, por ne kete liste ka shume tjere qe i ke harruar.

----------


## anita340

Votova per Jasharet po sme duket e drejte kjo matja e heronjeve. Nuk ka nje mase per te matur heroizmin. Ndoshta eshte i vecante rasti i Jashareve dhe jo vetem ne historine shqiptare po edhe ate boterore  dhe ate jo vetem per permasat por edhe per qellimin e flijimit. Ne princip ska hero te vogel ata jane te gjithe te medhenje.

----------


## Geri Tr

FAIL si teme,ka me te madh se Gjergj Kastrioti ?????

----------


## ganimet

Heronjet te gjith jon te mdhenj.Ata qe ju perkushtuan liris per mëmedhen , dhe flijuan gjdo gje ne jet ,per mua jon heronj ,te pa vdekshem  me vet emrin hero.
Qerqizin e Mic Sokolin ,Shpend Dragobin ,Bajram Curri, Luarasin ,Negovanin,Vojo Kushin e shum tjer qe komb yn i ka heronjet me ne numer por fatkeqsish  ne paq i len ne harres.De Rada ,Noli,Migjeni.Kristoforidhi e plot tjer te pushkes e te pendes qe per mua jon heronj.
S votova per nji sepse te gjith jon te mdhenj me vet emrin hero i kombit.
Gjaku i tyre i beft drit gjith shqiptaris.

Vouuuuuuuuuu At gjergj Fishten ,mu thaft gjuha se e harrova.

----------


## landi45

hazis gjurra

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Desha të pyes anëtarët e forumit se cili mendoni se është heroi më i madh i Kombit, gjithashtu cilin e keni më tepër simpati që ju ka lënë përshtypje si me biografinë e tij ashtu edhe me luftën çlirimtare të tij?!


ti quni,sa paske nis me lexu per herojt komtar,per gjergjin ket e din dhe femija si ty,po tjeret ku i le,e sa u perket ketyre tjereve,duhet te ik kjo gjenerat,e pastaj sternipat e tu mujn me ba nji sondazh,se nuk e din kush jan me te vertet,e ndoshta historin e shkruajn shkit,e mujn me i shpall si heroj te shqiptareve.
PS. Gjergj Kastrioti,qenka pas adem jasharit??? mos e  pyet budallen se te tregon vet!!

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Desha të pyes anëtarët e forumit se cili mendoni se është heroi më i madh i Kombit, gjithashtu cilin e keni më tepër simpati që ju ka lënë përshtypje si me biografinë e tij ashtu edhe me luftën çlirimtare të tij?!


Nuk mund te veqoj ndonje sepse ka shum qe smundem te dalloj dhe nese do veqoja patjeter qe do gaboja sepse ka shum emra te tjer qe ti si ke permndur por edhe ne media nuk jan te njohur por kan ber ate te cilen shum pak shqiptar e kan be

me dhimbsen shum ata ushtar qe kan ra ne prita te tradhtuar nga shoket e tyre dhe per fat te keq ne luften e fundit kemi shum deshmor shum komandant te vrar ne prita e pas shpine

----------


## medaur

Gjergj Kastrioti.Nuk lind me shqiptar i tille

----------


## Illyrian_King

> Ti cuni i apske harruar hero te vertette dhe paske futur ne liste nejrez qe as 20% te shqiptareva as qe kan degjuar per ta. Nga shqiperia nuk paske!!!!
> Po Ise Boletinin, Bajram Currin, Dede Gjon Lulin, Vellezerit topulli... etj etj...ku jane?
> Per mua 1 eshte ma  imadhi, ai i pari, por ne kete liste ka shume tjere qe i ke harruar.


Po i,e nderuar ke të drejtë andaj lash të hapur opcionin e fundit "Dikush tjetër" ku mund të votoni nëse keni simpati për dikë tjetër pos ketyre të përmendurve në sondazh, disa për mahi, e disa pernime tani kanë filluar t'i tregojnë emrat e herojve tjerë si p.sh Lorik Cana apo Lulzim Basha të permendur në këtë temë.




> ti quni,sa paske nis me lexu per herojt komtar,per gjergjin ket e din dhe femija si ty,po tjeret ku i le,e sa u perket ketyre tjereve,duhet te ik kjo gjenerat,e pastaj sternipat e tu mujn me ba nji sondazh,se nuk e din kush jan me te vertet,e ndoshta historin e shkruajn shkit,e mujn me i shpall si heroj te shqiptareve.
> PS. Gjergj Kastrioti,qenka pas adem jasharit??? mos e  pyet budallen se te tregon vet!!


S'të paska dhanë nana edukatë hiq.
E para nuk je i obligum me vizitu çdo temë që hapet.
E dyta nuk e kom radhitë as Adem Jasharin para Gjergj Kastriotit, e as para Mujdin Aliut mirëpo thjeshtë këtu kom paraqitë emrat paushall, e disponimi i forumistëve vlerëson.
E treta, nuk i harrova të tjerët, fakti se kemi shumë heronj e lash edhe rubrikën e fundit "Dikush tjetër" nëse ki naj preferencë tjetër urdhëro voto aty.

Me t'mira!

----------


## Gogi

E vertet qe eshte e veshtire per te zgjedhur ne mes tyre ...  mirepo si SKENDERBEU nuk ka me ..

----------


## kleadoni

Skenderbeu!
Per mua ka qene heroi me i madh i kombit...

----------


## soldiers

> Ti cuni i apske harruar hero te vertette dhe paske futur ne liste nejrez qe as 20% te shqiptareva as qe kan degjuar per ta. Nga shqiperia nuk paske!!!!
> Po Ise Boletinin, Bajram Currin, Dede Gjon Lulin, Vellezerit topulli... etj etj...ku jane?
> Per mua 1 eshte ma  imadhi, ai i pari, por ne kete liste ka shume tjere qe i ke harruar.


Pajtohem me ty Adem Jashari eshte hero i Kombit askush tjeter.Vetem Adem Jashari ka luftu per bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare...Kush tjeter ka be nje lufte te tille?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

si teme jashtzakonisht e tepruar ke permendur ca heronje personal ka lagjja jote  :pa dhembe: 
por nuk e di cte shtyri te fusesh edhe Skenderbeun?  :ngerdheshje: 
sidocoft ai kryeson si gjithmon!

----------


## Illyrian_King

> si teme jashtzakonisht e tepruar ke permendur ca heronje personal ka lagjja jote 
> por nuk e di cte shtyri te fusesh edhe Skenderbeun? 
> sidocoft ai kryeson si gjithmon!


Fillimisht më vie mirë që kryeson Skënderbeu siç shihet e kam edhe në avatar, mirëpo deshta të sqaroj se nuk bëhët për heronjë lagjesh, mirëpo për figurat më eminente të këtij kombi, mosnjohja e tyra, mungesa e informacionit për ta dhe gjërat e tjera e dobësojnë intelektin tonë, por asesi nuk zbusin veprimtarinë e tyre atdhetare. Mjafton emri i Tahir Sinanit sikur këtë t'a kishim marr shembull në jetën e perditshme në sherbim të atdheut do të na mjaftonte, pa shkuar tek tjerët.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Fillimisht më vie mirë që kryeson Skënderbeu siç shihet e kam edhe në avatar, mirëpo deshta të sqaroj se nuk bëhët për heronjë lagjesh, mirëpo për figurat më eminente të këtij kombi, mosnjohja e tyra, mungesa e informacionit për ta dhe gjërat e tjera e dobësojnë intelektin tonë, por asesi nuk zbusin veprimtarinë e tyre atdhetare. Mjafton emri i Tahir Sinanit sikur këtë t'a kishim marr shembull në jetën e perditshme në sherbim të atdheut do të na mjaftonte, pa shkuar tek tjerët.


Pse ti a mendove se do te kryesojn disa pseudo heroj qe ti i ke krahasu me gjergjin"arbnesh",a ?
po mir ta ka neperkemb temen ky quni.
PS.Ndoshta te edukojn keta qunat pak me mir.tung.

----------


## wittstar

1.Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu
2.Enver Hoxha

----------


## ILMGAP

Enver Hoxha

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Desha të pyes anëtarët e forumit se cili mendoni se është heroi më i madh i Kombit, gjithashtu cilin e keni më tepër simpati që ju ka lënë përshtypje si me biografinë e tij ashtu edhe me luftën çlirimtare të tij?!


po more bir a nuk mujte me i than temes,sa perqin mujn me ju afru keta njerz legjendes se kombit ton gjergj kastioti,ateher nuk ta kish zan kerkush per te madhe,e kshtu ti ke shti do luftar do qe kan pas trgjedi ne familjet e tyre nga serbet por te ndihmun nga do aty qe t i ke radhit si heroj komtar etj.nejse je munu me than dishka,

----------


## Sovrani

Dikur ishte Skenderbeu, por kohet tona padyshim eshte Adem Jashari.

----------

